# Help Needed To Identify These



## nads75 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello,

I have been given these watches and i would like to know more about them please, both were owned by my grandmother uncle who was born in 1896 and who dies in 1936 and that's all I know.

Bear with me on the posting of pics:-

Outside, its the same both sides:-










Inside says 'superior'










Inside both lids it says 'warranted' with a little man and 1466538:-










Inside workings says 'superior' and 56379:-


----------



## nads75 (Feb 7, 2012)

Another angle:










Back of chain thing:-










Front of chain thing:-










Chain has 9 carat gold hallmarks on each link and on the t bar dangle bit (lol technical) :-


----------



## nads75 (Feb 7, 2012)

The second watch, less markings that i can decipher and i think an older watch?:-

the back case (only one side)










The front (broken):-










Marks on the top but i cant tell?:-










Open lid:-










Inside:-


----------



## nads75 (Feb 7, 2012)

Inside inscription:-










Chain:-










Dangly bit:-










Back of it:-


----------



## nads75 (Feb 7, 2012)

So that's it, all the pics, I hope someone here can help?

Cheers

Nadia.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The manufacturer of the first watch could be the Ansonia Clock Co. (they also made watches).

The second watch is english and was made in 1887 (will hallmarks for Chester).


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi there, on the silver pocket watch it looks like the owner engraved his name and where he was at that time. Thomas Woosnam is not a common name and if you wanted to find out a bit more about the family as well as the watches there are a number of search returns if you google his name. With regards to the place "Abercwmboi" is a village in the Cynon Valley in Wales. With the unusual name and location getting some background family history if you are interested should be possible.

Regards

David


----------



## nads75 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi both, thank you for your comments. I have found more information out and Thomas Woosnam is the Uncle of my gran, so he inscribed his own watch. David I am from Abercwmboi myself, sorry i didnt explain that we live in the same area, so I know it all very well, and Genes reunited has helped me find Thomas Woosnam etc. so i have some more information. I suppose being from such a small mining community I have found it odd that Thomas woosnam had a gold and silver watch in his possesion? when there was a lot of poverty here, and there is another name inscribed on the silver watch opposite his own name that was hard to make out as it has been almost rubbed off? I think it says Howard Evans? but I did wonder if it may be stolen or won in a bet etc.! lol So still searching for the makers of the watches and does anyone know if the fob has any significance? why the american dollar?


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

your gold watch fob has hallmarks from birmingham that date it to 1917. Your silver pocket watch look to have the date letter for 1887 from chester and i can see hallmarks on the back of the silver fob but can't make them out. http://www.925-1000.com/index.html don't know if this helps you but sometimesit's usefull to know when they were made.


----------

